# Long Time Reader, First Time Poster



## 10x (Oct 19, 2020)

Hello. I've visited the forum for years on a fairly regular basis. I decided to register so I could participate more fully.

I'm married to the love of my life and doing everything I can to make it happy and lasting. That involves constant learning and doing. 

I'm looking forward to getting involved.

Thanks for letting me join.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi! 

Lovely to hear from somebody who is happy.


----------

